# Current Absenteeism Policy



## openmarket (Feb 15, 2021)

What is the current policy on absenteeism? For instance, if you call in sick twice in a thirty day period and it's not covid related.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 15, 2021)

Depends on mgmt.  At another co.  a F-500 co. we had a guy who called out at least once a week, sometimes twice and it was swept under the rug. this went on for at least 10 years.   On the other hand if you, me, anyone else took good care of yourself, took preventative measures by seeing physicians and specialists  and had stellar attendance we were screwed.  A tenured shithead mgr was all it took to railroad your ass right off the payroll.  Target is no different.  Edit:  drs appts on company time, and sometimes it was the only time you could get in to see them.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 15, 2021)

There is no specific policy.  Expect to be spoken to.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 16, 2021)

At my store, you will be spoken to if you call out or are late once in a 1 week time period. If the SETL doesn't believe you, subsequent tardies and call outs can get you on a CA. My ETL is no longer playing games.


----------

